# Yishun Wheels Update---Beware!



## tennbanshee (Feb 17, 2011)

Hello,
I wanted to post my experience with Yishun Bike in efforts to prevent this scenario from repeating itself. I will start by saying that I do support my local bike shops and try to keep the majority of my business within my local community. I understand this philosophy and do not wish to argue that. I also was aware of the risk I was taking when I decided to move forward with a purchase from Yishun. This post is not to stir up arguments or open the door for you to attempt to lecture me. I'm simply taking the time to share some information with you.

I started communicating with Stefano in late January when I decided to order a rear wheel. I needed a deep carbon for time trials and flat races. I confirmed with Stefano multiple times that I wanted an 88mm, tubular, matte finish wheel. I also asked multiple times if all the parts necessary to build my wheel were in stock (this was due to posts I read on this site). This was confirmed by Stefano and an invoice was sent. The invoice refelcted my desire to purchase an 88mm, tubular, matte finish wheel. The funds were sent about 4 days before the Chinese New Year Holiday and the wheel was shipped on the Friday just before the holiday began. I received the battered box approximately 10 days later. Upon opening the box I immediately noticed that the wheel was a gloss finish and not the matte that I ordered and paid for. This was unfortunate since the rest of my aero wheels are matte finish, thus the reason why I ordered a matte finish to begin with.

I immediately contacted Stefano with my concerns. I even went as far as to send him pictures and a copy of the invoice. A few days passed and I was contacted by a gentlemen named Kevin. Kevin requested images of the wheel as well. I complied and sent Kevin about 10 additional images in addition to what I had already sent Stefano. I continually had to initiate communication with Stefano and Kevin in attempts to keep the communication open. The next contact came from Karen who claims to be Stefano and Kevin's manager. Karen agreed that Yisun had made a mistake and appologized. I explained (in multiple emails to Karen) that I would like the product that I ordered. The responses have ranged from sending me a water bottle cage and skewer to selling the wheel to a friend of mine if I was unhappy. Both of these suggestions were offensive to me. If i needed a skewer or water bottle cage, I would have ordered them. Also, I shouldn't have to sell the wheel to someone else to compensate for Yishun's mistake. I have continued to email and have been told "No worries, we will take care of this". 

After multiple emails (that I can post), I was told that Yishun would send me the correct wheel and they requested that i send the gloss wheel to another customer that is waiting. I explained that I would agree to this and that Yishun should include a prepaid shipping label with the matte wheel shipment. I was told that the matte wheel could possibly ship late last week. I was contacted by Karen last night (after I emailed asking for a tracking number) and was informed that the matte wheel is not available, but I needed to go ahead and ship the gloss wheel to Singapore! Mind you, the expectation was for me to pay shipping to Singapore! I have already paid for shipping cost to me (for the incorrect product), I do not understand why Karen and Yishun assume that I would be ok to absorb the cost of shipping the product to someone else and HOPE that they send me the correct product. I have been very clear with Yishun that any resolution to this issue SHOULD NOT include any additional cost to me. Also, why would I ship off the only thing that I have to show for my money. Very simply, I want and expect the product that I paid for. 

At this point, I'm not encouraged by the communication from Yishun (Karen, Kevin, and Stefano). I have put a lot of time and energy into attempting to explain my concerns and expectations. It appears to me that Yishun could care less about me as a customer or about making this situation right. I know that there have been several of you who have successfully ordered through Yishun and Stefano and I am happy for you. I hope that if you decide to move forward with a purchase it will work out for you. 

To recap: I confirmed availability, clearly articulated my order, verified everything was correct on the invoice, sent funds, and was sent the wrong product. The rest of my time has been begging and pleading for the product that I paid for. Race season is upon us and I would like to have this wheel as an option when the course accomodates it. I will post copies of the emails that support my claims.

Beware...


----------



## tennbanshee (Feb 17, 2011)

Here are copies of the most recent email string that ask me to ship the wheel to Singapore and "have confidence". Also note the "Pls do us a favor". What about doing me a favor and sending me what I paid for?!? Start reading from the bottom.

Karen,
I will have confidence in you once you correct the issue. Do what you have already promised to do and then we will go from there. 
Rick 

________________________________________
From: karen <[email protected]> 
To: Rick 
Sent: Tue Mar 08 20:44:11 2011
Subject: Re: Re: Re: RE: aftersales service of yishunbike 
Hello Rick, 
Because our rims are not ready. 
you should have confidence with our company. we always are here.
You can find us anytime.
Pls do us a favor
best regards
karen


2011-03-09 
________________________________________
LOVE BIKE, LOVE LIFE!!!
XIAMEN YISHUN INDUSTRY CO.,LTD
Add:19 Bldg,806# Jinzhou South Rd, Cangshan,Fuzhou,China
Tel:+86-591-88075026
Fax:+86--591-83850271
Mob:+86-13763855378
Email: [email protected]
Skype: yishunbike
MSN: [email protected]
web:www.yishunbike.com
________________________________________
发件人： Rick 
发送时间： 2011-03-09 10:34:52 
收件人： [email protected] 
抄送： 
主题： Re: Re: Re: RE: aftersales service of yishunbike 
Karen,
Once I receive the correct product that I ordered and paid you for, then I will ship the gloss wheel to your customer. 
Rick 

________________________________________
From: karen <[email protected]> 
To: Rick 
Sent: Tue Mar 08 20:15:09 2011
Subject: Re: Re: Re: RE: aftersales service of yishunbike 
Hello Rick, 
We can send the rear wheel to you this week,
since the rear rims are not ready. but will be ready tomorrow.
We can ship it the day afer tomorrow.

As always, we are trying to be honest with customer.
But sometimes not everything is under control.
Could you send the rear gloss wheel to my customer who is in singapore.
My customer is waiting for the wheel. but we take too much time to produce the rims at the begining of chinese new year.
Pls ship the rear wheel to 

Attn:*NAME REMOVED TO PROTECT IDENTITY
Add: *ADDRESS REMOVED TO PROTECT IDENTITY
#08-25,Singapore 
postal code - 650235
TEl *NUMBER REMOVED TO PROTECT IDENTITY
We are a company, it is safe to do business with us.
Feel free to send the wheel to our customer, we will ship the replacement to you soon.
You can trust us for sure!
best regards
karen




2011-03-09 
________________________________________
LOVE BIKE, LOVE LIFE!!!
XIAMEN YISHUN INDUSTRY CO.,LTD
Add:19 Bldg,806# Jinzhou South Rd, Cangshan,Fuzhou,China
Tel:+86-591-88075026
Fax:+86--591-83850271
Mob:+86-13763855378
Email: [email protected]
Skype: yishunbike
MSN: [email protected]
web:www.yishunbike.com
________________________________________
发件人： Rick 

发送时间： 2011-03-09 09:17:10 
收件人： [email protected] 
抄送： 
主题： Re: Re: Re: RE: aftersales service of yishunbike 
Karen,
Please respond with your intentions and the date the wheel(s) will ship. I need an answer very soon. 
Thank you,
Rick


----------



## tennbanshee (Feb 17, 2011)

Here are additional email in which I plead with Yishun to correct the issue.

Karen,
A tracking number would be very helpful. 
Thank you,
Rick 

________________________________________
From: karen <[email protected]> 
To: Rick 
Sent: Mon Mar 07 19:51:36 2011
Subject: Re: Re: Re: RE: aftersales service of yishunbike 
hello Rick, we could send the wheels already.
Iam outside, will send you atracking number soon
no worries
best regards
karen


2011-03-08 
________________________________________
LOVE BIKE, LOVE LIFE!!!
XIAMEN YISHUN INDUSTRY CO.,LTD
Add:19 Bldg,806# Jinzhou South Rd, Cangshan,Fuzhou,China
Tel:+86-591-88075026
Fax:+86--591-83850271
Mob:+86-13763855378
Email: [email protected]
Skype: yishunbike
MSN: [email protected]
web:www.yishunbike.com
________________________________________
发件人： Rick 
发送时间： 2011-03-08 09:00:00 
收件人： [email protected] 
抄送： 
主题： Re: Re: RE: aftersales service of yishunbike 
Karen,
Could you please update me? I would like to know if the matte wheel has shipped? I was under the impression that it was shipping last week. 
I'm trying to plan for an event and need to know the status of my matte wheel. 
Thank you,
Rick 

________________________________________
From: Rick 
To: '[email protected]' <[email protected]> 
Sent: Mon Mar 07 09:17:06 2011
Subject: RE: Re: RE: aftersales service of yishunbike 
Karen,
I’m assuming that since I haven’t heard back from you that you have everything that you need. Will the Matte wheel ship today?
Thanks,
Rick




From: Rick 
Sent: Sunday, March 06, 2011 12:09 PM
To: '[email protected]'
Subject: Re: Re: RE: aftersales service of yishunbike

Karen,
I will be happy to get you the pictures you desire. I'm out of town this week but will try to figure out a way to get you what you need. If I can't find someone to go to my house, I will get it to you when I return on Saturday. 
Also, please make sure the box you are using to ship the matte wheel is reinforced. I will need to use that box to ship the gloss wheel to the other customer. The original box that I received was damaged extensively during shipping and was taped back together in multiple places. Its safe to say that it would not be good to reuse. 
Can you please tell me when you expect the matte wheel to ship and will you send me the tracking number so I can make arrangements for someone to sign for it?
Thank you,
Rick 

________________________________________
From: karen <[email protected]> 
To: Rick 
Sent: Sun Mar 06 10:03:21 2011
Subject: Re: Re: RE: aftersales service of yishunbike 
Hello Rick, we are going to send you the matte wheel rear. could you do us a favour
Could you take the pictures for the wheel you have got, special for the rims, 
Pls find a mark begin with HJ-XXXXX(numbers)
Also take the pictures for the braking surface
We just need to send the rear wheel to the other customer
we want to match a front wheel with same rims as you got to customer.
Hope your understanding and support.
Looking forward to hearing from you soon
best regards
karen


2011-03-06 
________________________________________
LOVE BIKE, LOVE LIFE!!!
XIAMEN YISHUN INDUSTRY CO.,LTD
Add:19 Bldg,806# Jinzhou South Rd, Cangshan,Fuzhou,China
Tel:+86-591-88075026
Fax:+86--591-83850271
Mob:+86-13763855378
Email: [email protected]
Skype: yishunbike
MSN: [email protected]
web:www.yishunbike.com
________________________________________
发件人： Rick 
发送时间： 2011-02-25 11:47:36 
收件人： [email protected] 
抄送： [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected] 
主题： Re: RE: aftersales service of yishunbike 
Karen,
This is an acceptable solution. Please include a prepaid shipping label with the matte wheel shipment and I will be happy to forward the gloss product to the customer you speak of. 
Thank you for rectifying this situation and sending me the product that I initially ordered. I'm pleased with this approach and look forward to receiving the matte product that I originally discussed and ordered from Stefano. Once we have completed the process you describe, I will be happy to inform everyone that Yishun does stand behind their product and service to their customers. 
Thank you,
Rick 

________________________________________
From: karen <[email protected]> 
To: Rick 
Cc: danny <[email protected]>; stefano <[email protected]>; kevin <[email protected]> 
Sent: Thu Feb 24 20:26:46 2011
Subject: Re: RE: aftersales service of yishunbike 
Hello Rick, next week, we could send you a new wheels with matte 88mm finished
we will ask you to send the 3k glossy wheels to our the other customer
will send you the customer's infomation and keep you inform the tracking number
best regards
karen


2011-02-25 
________________________________________
LOVE BIKE, LOVE LIFE!!!
XIAMEN YISHUN INDUSTRY CO.,LTD
Add:19 Bldg,806# Jinzhou South Rd, Cangshan,Fuzhou,China
Tel:+86-591-88075026
Fax:+86--591-83850271
Mob:+86-13763855378
Email: [email protected]
Skype: yishunbike
MSN: [email protected]
web:www.yishunbike.com
________________________________________
发件人： Rick 
发送时间： 2011-02-25 04:37:04 
收件人： [email protected] 
抄送： Yishun Stefano 
主题： RE: aftersales service of yishunbike 
Karen,
Please respond with your final resolution to my issue. This will determine my next steps. I very much believe it would be in the best interest of Yishun Bikes to provide me with the product that I paid for. If that is not an option then I look to you for a solution. You should note that an acceptable solution does not include me sending additional funds to Yishun. Furthermore, an acceptable solution doesn’t include sending me a skewer or bottle cage and hoping that I will disappear. I ordered a wheel because I needed a wheel. Please explain to me why you haven’t offered to send me the correct product? Are you marketing a product that you cannot deliver? I simply do not understand this situation.

I’m actually quite shocked that Yishun has taken such a defensive approach after admitting that the wrong product was sent to me. To recap, I’m only asking for what we agreed to during the transaction process. The front wheel (at your cost) was only an acceptable solution if you could not produce my initial order that I placed. I remind you, the initial order was verified multiple times by Stefano and confirmed that it could be filled. 

A delay in response or no response within 24 hours will indicate that you have no intentions of rectifying this situation and I will proceed with passing along as much information as I can to as many people as possible. I will share all of my communiqués with Yishun Bike and all responses I have received. It should be obvious to all that I have taken a very diplomatic approach and given you every opportunity to make this situation right. I have nothing more to say and I look forward to your response.

Thank you,
Rick


----------



## tennbanshee (Feb 17, 2011)

More emails to demostrate the amount of time I have spent pursuing Yishun and asking for updates. It makes me sick to look back at the amount of time I have in this. The wheel is definitely not worth this.

From: Rick 
Sent: Sunday, March 06, 2011 12:09 PM
To: '[email protected]'
Subject: Re: Re: RE: aftersales service of yishunbike

Karen,
I will be happy to get you the pictures you desire. I'm out of town this week but will try to figure out a way to get you what you need. If I can't find someone to go to my house, I will get it to you when I return on Saturday. 
Also, please make sure the box you are using to ship the matte wheel is reinforced. I will need to use that box to ship the gloss wheel to the other customer. The original box that I received was damaged extensively during shipping and was taped back together in multiple places. Its safe to say that it would not be good to reuse. 
Can you please tell me when you expect the matte wheel to ship and will you send me the tracking number so I can make arrangements for someone to sign for it?
Thank you,
Rick 

________________________________________
From: karen <[email protected]> 
To: Rick 
Sent: Sun Mar 06 10:03:21 2011
Subject: Re: Re: RE: aftersales service of yishunbike 
Hello Rick, we are going to send you the matte wheel rear. could you do us a favour
Could you take the pictures for the wheel you have got, special for the rims, 
Pls find a mark begin with HJ-XXXXX(numbers)
Also take the pictures for the braking surface
We just need to send the rear wheel to the other customer
we want to match a front wheel with same rims as you got to customer.
Hope your understanding and support.
Looking forward to hearing from you soon
best regards
karen


2011-03-06 
________________________________________
LOVE BIKE, LOVE LIFE!!!
XIAMEN YISHUN INDUSTRY CO.,LTD
Add:19 Bldg,806# Jinzhou South Rd, Cangshan,Fuzhou,China
Tel:+86-591-88075026
Fax:+86--591-83850271
Mob:+86-13763855378
Email: [email protected]
Skype: yishunbike
MSN: [email protected]
web:www.yishunbike.com
________________________________________
发件人： Rick 
发送时间： 2011-02-25 11:47:36 
收件人： [email protected] 
抄送： [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected] 
主题： Re: RE: aftersales service of yishunbike 
Karen,
This is an acceptable solution. Please include a prepaid shipping label with the matte wheel shipment and I will be happy to forward the gloss product to the customer you speak of. 
Thank you for rectifying this situation and sending me the product that I initially ordered. I'm pleased with this approach and look forward to receiving the matte product that I originally discussed and ordered from Stefano. Once we have completed the process you describe, I will be happy to inform everyone that Yishun does stand behind their product and service to their customers. 
Thank you,
Rick 

________________________________________
From: karen <[email protected]> 
To: Rick 
Cc: danny <[email protected]>; stefano <[email protected]>; kevin <[email protected]> 
Sent: Thu Feb 24 20:26:46 2011
Subject: Re: RE: aftersales service of yishunbike 
Hello Rick, next week, we could send you a new wheels with matte 88mm finished
we will ask you to send the 3k glossy wheels to our the other customer
will send you the customer's infomation and keep you inform the tracking number
best regards
karen


2011-02-25 
________________________________________
LOVE BIKE, LOVE LIFE!!!
XIAMEN YISHUN INDUSTRY CO.,LTD
Add:19 Bldg,806# Jinzhou South Rd, Cangshan,Fuzhou,China
Tel:+86-591-88075026
Fax:+86--591-83850271
Mob:+86-13763855378
Email: [email protected]
Skype: yishunbike
MSN: [email protected]
web:www.yishunbike.com
________________________________________
发件人： Rick 
发送时间： 2011-02-25 04:37:04 
收件人： [email protected] 
抄送： Yishun Stefano 
主题： RE: aftersales service of yishunbike 
Karen,
Please respond with your final resolution to my issue. This will determine my next steps. I very much believe it would be in the best interest of Yishun Bikes to provide me with the product that I paid for. If that is not an option then I look to you for a solution. You should note that an acceptable solution does not include me sending additional funds to Yishun. Furthermore, an acceptable solution doesn’t include sending me a skewer or bottle cage and hoping that I will disappear. I ordered a wheel because I needed a wheel. Please explain to me why you haven’t offered to send me the correct product? Are you marketing a product that you cannot deliver? I simply do not understand this situation.

I’m actually quite shocked that Yishun has taken such a defensive approach after admitting that the wrong product was sent to me. To recap, I’m only asking for what we agreed to during the transaction process. The front wheel (at your cost) was only an acceptable solution if you could not produce my initial order that I placed. I remind you, the initial order was verified multiple times by Stefano and confirmed that it could be filled. 

A delay in response or no response within 24 hours will indicate that you have no intentions of rectifying this situation and I will proceed with passing along as much information as I can to as many people as possible. I will share all of my communiqués with Yishun Bike and all responses I have received. It should be obvious to all that I have taken a very diplomatic approach and given you every opportunity to make this situation right. I have nothing more to say and I look forward to your response.

Thank you,
Rick 




From: Rick 
Sent: Thursday, February 24, 2011 7:24 AM
To: '[email protected]'
Cc: Yishun Stefano
Subject: RE: aftersales service of yishunbike

Karen,
Furthermore, I take offense to the fact that Yishun appears to not want to make this right. Put yourself in my position…you ordered a product and were delivered the incorrect item. The company has to be pleaded with to send you what you actually paid for. As part of the solution, the company tells you that you should just sell the product to a friend if your unhappy. 

I’m not looking for something free, I’m looking for the product that I paid for. Why is that so hard to comprehend? This is your last chance to make this right. I expect a timely response.
Rick




From: Rick 
Sent: Thursday, February 24, 2011 6:19 AM
To: '[email protected]'
Subject: Re: aftersales service of yishunbike

Karen,
Please refer to my emails to Stefano. I have no intentions of sending more money to a company that has not properly fulfilled my initial order and also made discussions about it painfully slow. 
The tubular, front wheel (at your cost) was option number two. Please see option one. I would like the correct wheel that I ordered (88mm, matte, tubular) and then I will send you back the incorrect wheel with the prepaid label you should include. I'm simply asking for what I ordered and Yishun confirmed (on more than one occasion) that you could deliver. The only way that the front wheel (at your cost) comes into account is IF you CAN'T produce what you said you could on your invoice to me. If you can't, then I'm stuck with a product that I didn't order. That is when it becomes your responsibility to make the customer (me) happy considering the unfortunate circumstances. 
The next steps are easy...either send me what I paid for OR absorb the cost of the front wheel and send it. 
Also, there is a difference between gloss and matte, its the look. I have a preference and made a decision based off the product selection that Yishun offered. 
It amazes me that I have spent this much time trying to convince a company to do the right thing and stand behind their product. YOU SENT ME THE WRONG WHEEL! SEND ME THE CORRECT ONE. 
I'm tired of spending so much of my time trying to convince you what it means to be a responsible party in a transaction. I'm waiting your response. If it is not acceptable, I will post emails, pictures, copies of the invoice and anything else I can on the internet for everyone to see. It shouldn't have to come to this but I feel that you are giving me no choice and somehow indicating that I should be ok with receiving the wrong product. Totally unacceptable. 
Rick 
________________________________________
From: karen <[email protected]> 
To: Rick 
Sent: Wed Feb 23 21:24:44 2011
Subject: Re: aftersales service of yishunbike 

Dear Rick,
Thanks for your email. 
Iam the after sales manager of yishunbike.
We are very sorry for the wrong rims on wheel you have ordered.
Sorry for the late solution. we are now just back from chinese new year for 2 weeks.
Everything is slow at the begining of chinese new year. Some workers are not back in our factory.
For now. we hope to slove the problem soon

so we can send the 50mm tubular gloss front wheel to you if you pay usd170 for the front wheels.
Normal price is usd280 with shipping cost to usa.

I believe it is a big deal to you, even you don't like the wheels. you can sell the wheels to your friends.
You can have a good price. gloss and matte wheels are not different in the cycling. glossy wheels is shiny
bring you more light in the cycling. I hope you win the races by our wheels soon.
Looking forward to hearing from you soon
best regards
karen


2011-02-24 
________________________________________
LOVE BIKE, LOVE LIFE!!!
XIAMEN YISHUN INDUSTRY CO.,LTD
Add:19 Bldg,806# Jinzhou South Rd, Cangshan,Fuzhou,China
Tel:+86-591-88075026
Fax:+86--591-83850271
Mob:+86-13763855378
Email: [email protected]
Skype: yishunbike
MSN: [email protected]
web:www.yishunbike.com
________________________________________
发件人： Yishun Stefano 
发送时间： 2011-02-23 22:36:57 
收件人： karen 
抄送： 
主题： Fwd: How are you? 

---------- Forwarded message ----------
From: Rick
Date: 2011/2/23
Subject: Re: How are you?
To: [email protected]
Stefano,
I am unwilling to spend additional funds when I still do not have what I initially paid you for. Surely you can understand this. 
The best solution to this situation would be to send me the product that I purchased. Include a prepaid shipping label back to you. Once I receive the correct wheel (88mm carbon, matte, tubular), I will ship the incorrect wheel back to you. 
If you can not provide me with the correct wheel; the only way I will be satisfied with keeping the gloss wheel is for you to send me the gloss 50mm tubular any you absorb all costs associated. 

So, in summary, I expect the correct product that I paid you for or I expect you to send me the 50mm gloss tubular front that will match the incorrect wheel that was sent to me and you absorb all cost. 

It should be noted that I am the customer and have done everything that you required throughout this process. It took a lot of trust on my end to send funds and hope that I received the correct product. Please make this situation correct. I'm losing valuable time. This process has taken way too long. 

I do not think it is unreasonable to expect what you and I agreed upon and what I paid for. If you can't produce that then I expect you to take the suggested steps to bring resolve to this situation immediately. 

Please respond quickly as time is critical. I am about 11 days from the beginning of race season. 


Thank you,
Rick 

________________________________________
From: [email protected] <[email protected]> 
To: Rick 
Sent: Wed Feb 23 02:45:13 2011 

Subject: Re: How are you? 

Hi Rick 

I talk everyday of your case. 

Listen we can offer 50mm front GLOSS tubular at 200$ shipped if you want and available in 1/2 days (60mm tubular is not available in less than 20/30 days  )

They pay for shipping cost and give you a little discount too

Thanks
Stefano


2011/2/23 Rick 
Stefano,
Please provide me with an update. I do not want this process to last an extended period of time. Its already been 1.5 weeks since I received the wrong product. 
Thanks,
Rick 
________________________________________
From: Rick 
To: '[email protected]' <[email protected]> 
Sent: Tue Feb 22 08:14:54 2011 

Subject: Re: How are you? 

Stefano,
My wheel is a Tubular not a clincher. So, I need a 88mm tubular matte rear or a 60mm tubular gloss front to match the incorrect rear that I have now. 
All of my other wheels are matte finish and I do not want to run a mismatched set. I've spent too much money on bike stuff and am particular about my products. 
Please reply as soon as you get this to let me know next steps. 
Rick 
________________________________________
From: [email protected] <[email protected]> 
To: Rick 
Sent: Tue Feb 22 06:21:08 2011
Subject: Re: How are you? 
Hi Rick

Bad news: Situation
We haven't 88mm clincher matte at the moment. Production said to me we have a waiting time 60 days actually

If you want you can keep your wheelset and we give to you 1 titan skewers for free and 1 carbon bottlecage

Thanks
Stefano
2011/2/21 Rick 
Stefano,
Thanks. I look forward to hearing from you and Kevin. 
Rick 

________________________________________
From: [email protected] <[email protected]> 
To: Rick 
Sent: Mon Feb 21 12:39:10 2011 

Subject: Re: How are you? 

Rick I ask everyday to them to find a solution... Kevin should write you tomorrow too. 

Thanks
Stefano
2011/2/21 Rick 
Stefano,
Thank you. Please let me know as soon as you have more information. 
Thanks,
Rick 

________________________________________
From: [email protected] <[email protected]> 
To: Rick 
Sent: Mon Feb 21 12:18:58 2011 

Subject: Re: How are you? 

Hi Rick, 

I wrote several times. Hope this week I have good news for you.

Thanks
Stefano
2011/2/21 Rick 
Stefano,
What's the updated plan? I'm in a bad situation here. Race season begins very soon.
Thanks,
Rick 
________________________________________
From: Rick 
To: Yishun Stefano <[email protected]> 
Sent: Fri Feb 18 10:20:14 2011 

Subject: RE: How are you? 

Stefano,
It may be appropriate for you to correct the issue at hand and then work out the resolution between your company and the factory in China. That would prevent any further delays to me (and my upcoming season) that appear to be originating from the factory, their delayed response, and inaccurate filling of my order. 
Please let me know what next steps are.
Thank you,
Rick



From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf Of Yishun Stefano
Sent: Friday, February 18, 2011 12:52 AM
To: Rick 
Subject: Re: How are you?

Hi Rick,

I wrote several time to China to solve situation, they told me are checking solution now. 
I'm really very sorry for what happened.

Stefano
2011/2/18 Rick 
Stefano,
Due to lack of contact, I have posted on Roadbikereview.com under the China Carbon Clincher Wheel set. I will post additional developments if there are efforts to rectify the issue of the wrong wheel that was sent to me. 
Thank you,
Rick 
________________________________________
From: Rick 
To: '[email protected]' <[email protected]>; '[email protected]' <[email protected]> 
Sent: Thu Feb 17 07:40:22 2011
Subject: Re: How are you? 
Kevin and Stefano,
I have been very patient since receiving the wrong wheel. I have sent pictures (as requested) and trusted that this would be rectified according to Kevin's email below. 
Since sending the pictures, I have not had any contact from you. I have emailed several times and neither of you respond. This is very frustrating and concerning. There was a certain amount of trust on my end to send you a money order and hope that you sent me the product. It is NOT unrealistic for me to expect the correct product that I ordered. 
Prior to the sale, Stefano was very responsive to all of my emails. It is concerning and looks unfavorable that you do not respond to my emails that pertain to you sending me the wrong product. I understand that mistakes happen. I also know that it is good business to deliver what you promised. 
I purposely have not posted anything on the internet forums because I wanted you to have the opportunity to correct this issue. If you do not reply to this email within 24 hours I will assume that you have no intentions to correct the issue at hand. At that point, I will proceed to inform as many people as possible in efforts to minimize their exposure to you. People deserve to know about this if you do not intend to resolve this issue. 
I hope to hear back from you and would very much like to resolve this issue. 
Thank you,

Rick 


________________________________________
From: Rick 
To: 'kevin' <[email protected]>; 'Yishun Stefano' <[email protected]> 
Sent: Wed Feb 16 14:10:36 2011
Subject: RE: How are you? 
Gentlemen,
I would appreciate an update.
Thank you,
Rick




From: Rick 
Sent: Monday, February 14, 2011 9:49 AM
To: 'kevin'; 'Yishun Stefano'
Subject: RE: How are you? 

Kevin and Stefano,
Could either of you update me with a resolution to the issue at hand?
Thanks,
Rick




NOTICE OF CONFIDENTIALITY - This message (and any attachment(s)) is intended exclusively for the named recipient(s). This communication may contain information that is confidential or legally privileged. If you are not the named addressee, it is strictly forbidden to review, read, disclose, copy or disseminate this message. If you have received this message in error, please notify the sender immediately and delete all copies of the message. Thank you for your cooperation.



From: Rick 
Sent: Friday, February 11, 2011 7:21 AM
To: kevin
Subject: RE: How are you? 
Importance: High

Kevin,
I have attached multiple images of the wheel. Thanks again for your help.
Rick




NOTICE OF CONFIDENTIALITY - This message (and any attachment(s)) is intended exclusively for the named recipient(s). This communication may contain information that is confidential or legally privileged. If you are not the named addressee, it is strictly forbidden to review, read, disclose, copy or disseminate this message. If you have received this message in error, please notify the sender immediately and delete all copies of the message. Thank you for your cooperation.



From: kevin [mailto:[email protected]] 
Sent: Friday, February 11, 2011 3:46 AM
To: Rick 
Subject: How are you? 

Hello Rick,

Wish you have a good day!

I am stefano's workmate from Yishunbike. I am very sorry that our mistake. But for the process of dealing with the probs, our company need the pics, so hope you can take some pics. And for your solution, i will ask my boss and then give you the best solution, don't worry!

Best regards.
Yours
Kevin Chen 
Yishun Industry&trading Co., Ltd 
email [email protected]
[email protected]
MSn [email protected]
Skype kevinbike007
Tel 86-591-88075026
Fax 86-591-83850271

---Honesty is the best policy!


----------



## tennbanshee (Feb 17, 2011)

Please note, I will post the final resolution of this scenario...if there is one.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Interesting.

I knew it was only a matter of time before these kinds of stories started popping up...


----------



## tennbanshee (Feb 17, 2011)

Here is the invoice....notice it clearly idicates a matte finish.

XIAMEN YISHUN BIKE INDUSTRY CO., Ltd. 
"Tel: +86-591-88075026 Fax:+86-591-83850271 mobile:+86-13763855378 
Email:[email protected]bike.com Skype:yishunstefano msn:[email protected]
ADD: No. 19 Bldg, No. 806 Jingang Rd., Fuzhou, Fujian, China" 
"To: 
Att: Rick 
Phone number 
" Invoice No.20110121 Issue Date:20110121
Commercial Invoice 
Item No.	Unit	Qty Sample Price	Total amount
"YS-WH88T REAR ONLY, 3k MATT, 
Black hub, Black spoke, Black nipple
Shimano/SRAM, "	pair	1	US$239.00 US$239.00 
Shipping cost	EMS US$50.00 
Total: US$289.00 
above all the items are for samples only 

Issued by: Stefano


----------



## backinthesaddle (Nov 22, 2006)

I love how people try to get a 'deal' on stuff by going directly to the Chinese source, then get pissy pants when things go sideways... 

Protip? Buy from a company in the US that's trustworthy...


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

backinthesaddle said:


> I love how people try to get a 'deal' on stuff by going directly to the Chinese source, then get pissy pants when things go sideways...
> 
> Protip? Buy from a company in the US that's trustworthy...


Go ahead and read the first 'graph. 

It's necessary to have this kind of feedback out there to prevent others from making the same mistake.


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

Your really surprised by this type of service? There is a reason that the Yishun wheel are so cheap. It is not only because they are garbage rims with TERRIBLE brake tracks, but also because of customer service. I mean no offense by this, but hopefully this will make people more skeptical of these "too good to be true" type deals.


----------



## tennbanshee (Feb 17, 2011)

backinthesaddle,
The intent behind my posts are to inform others of this specific event in efforts to prevent the same story from playing out again. I have looked to these forums for imformation in the past and I'm very appreciative that others have taken the time to share their experiences. Thanks for your feedback. I'm not quite sure how it helps anything, but you are definitely entitled to your thoughts.





backinthesaddle said:


> I love how people try to get a 'deal' on stuff by going directly to the Chinese source, then get pissy pants when things go sideways...
> 
> Protip? Buy from a company in the US that's trustworthy...


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

You might want to post this over at BikeForums as well (if you haven't already) as I believe they're always doing group buys from these folks...


----------



## tennbanshee (Feb 17, 2011)

Zen,
I'm not really that surprised by the service or lack there of. I took this into consideration when I finally decided to proceed. It's more about the principle at this point. When I was told to sell the wheel to one of my friends, I realized that the customer was not important to Yishun. It appears as though I'm more of an inconvenience to Yishun for something that I did not cause. This is something that others should be aware of.




Zen Cyclery said:


> Your really surprised by this type of service? There is a reason that the Yishun wheel are so cheap. It is not only because they are garbage rims with TERRIBLE brake tracks, but also because of customer service. I mean no offense by this, but hopefully this will make people more skeptical of these "too good to be true" type deals.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

I’m glad you posted… 

You obviously knew what you were getting into and assumed the risk. It didn't work out and you are sharing your experience.. 

I really believe you are the exception to the rule..

There are too many people out there that assume they will get a high level of service and quality control when buying from some of these companies. 

This isn’t to say that you should avoid purchasing internationally. Most of my cycling related purchases are from overseas…but even when purchasing from a major company, the cost of returning goods or your willingness to accept not quite what was ordered should be figured into your buying decision.

Good post....


----------



## ergott (Feb 26, 2006)

tennbanshee said:


> I took this into consideration when I finally decided to proceed. It's more about the principle at this point.


Unfortunately, it looks like their business model is to sell them cheap and sell a lot of them so you are just noise. Ignoring you doesn't seem to be an issue and they consider it cheaper that way.

The best recommendation I can make is if you made the purchase with a credit card, dispute the charge. Let them try to get their money from your credit card. American Express is pretty good about that.

-Eric


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

Sounds to me that at least they've made an attempt to make it right. Paying for shipping back is fair, IMO. Keep in mind that the non-glossy designation might have been misunderstood too, in the language translation. 
If I had ordered a cheap chinese product, I'd not expect it to be perfect, as I've read the stories (as you have too, from your post). 
Box getting banged up? Happens in shipping. 
Not 100% accurate as asked? That should be a given.


----------



## Lectron (May 29, 2005)

Zen Cyclery said:


> It is not only because they are garbage rims with TERRIBLE brake tracks, .


Would you care to enlighten us with your 1st hand experience with the product in question?


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

Lectron said:


> Would you care to enlighten us with your 1st hand experience with the product in question?



We've had more people contact us about rebuilding these pieces with nice alloy rims than I can count. But you obviously knew that already (just like everything else)?


----------



## penn_rider (Jul 11, 2009)

No need to get pissy about the situation with people that order from these places. Not everyone is as naive about these wheels as you think. I read it as, "hey I took a chance and look what happened, warning to all those on the fence with taking the same chance". There are happy customers and unhappy customers with these wheels. Not unlike what I have read with the 2K plus carbon rims.


----------



## Lectron (May 29, 2005)

Zen Cyclery said:


> We've had more people contact us about rebuilding these pieces with nice alloy rims than I can count. But you obviously knew that already (just like everything else)?


I am flattered that you look at me as an oracle, but nope........I asked out of curiosity.

Thou ENVE make awesome rims, they are not the only ones that do.
They might handle higher spoke tension, but that ain't gonna do nothing to help preventing 
impact damage. You know that, I know that and so do a heck of lot of other people.

Your profession is to build good wheels...Don't make it flaming others...
IMO Manufacturers should not be allowed to post in the classic forums.


----------



## ghostryder (Dec 28, 2009)

I deal with china on a daily basis. They could care less about customer service and once you pay, there will not be any refunds unless you are a very big client of theirs. China is the center of the universe right now for all products that are cheap and they know it. If you don't buy it from them, 1000 other people will. And by the way, please do not ever compare a chinese carbon clincher to any made by eastons, or any other reputable company. They might be made in the same country, but they are not comparable.


----------



## 92gli (Aug 27, 2009)

How was payment made ? I think I've seen people say they've paid yishun with transfers. Was that the case here ?

At least with ebay and paypal involved it would be easier to get money back in a case like this, where it is obviously their error. Its not a perfect system but at least you'd have an advocate speaking your language and reviewing your evidence. All these transactions happening with money transfers just make it easier for any supplier to tell you to pound sand once they have your money.


----------



## tennbanshee (Feb 17, 2011)

I sent funds via Western Union. Again, I was aware of the potential for things to go bad, but was willing to "roll the dice" considering the relatively low cost of the product. I guess sometimes the dice burn you.


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

Lectron said:


> ]
> IMO Manufacturers should not be allowed to post in the classic forums.


This is beside the point. I must say that OP really got screwed on this one. Definitely keep us posted on how (or if) this all pans out. I wish you the best of luck trying to deal with this Yishun character.


----------



## tennbanshee (Feb 17, 2011)

Peanya,
If your business was selling carbon bike parts, would you take the time to understand and educate yourself on the products that you offer through your company? I think we all know the logical answer to that question.
I understand not expecting a perfect product at this price point. But, expecting the product that you ordered is not unrealistic. Besides that, the issue here is not that a mistake was made. Mistakes happen every day in every industry. The issue is the fact that Yishun acknowledges the mistake and has yet to rectify the situation. Furthermore, I'm being asked to ship the incorrect product to someone else, spend more money on shipping, and hope that Yishun sends me the correct product. I dare say that many people would be that trusting once they have been in this particular situation or one like it. My trust was stretched a bit by having to send a money order. I can't see spending more of my money in hopes that one day the correct product will magically arrive at my house. 




Peanya said:


> Sounds to me that at least they've made an attempt to make it right. Paying for shipping back is fair, IMO. Keep in mind that the non-glossy designation might have been misunderstood too, in the language translation.
> If I had ordered a cheap chinese product, I'd not expect it to be perfect, as I've read the stories (as you have too, from your post).
> Box getting banged up? Happens in shipping.
> Not 100% accurate as asked? That should be a given.


----------



## Lectron (May 29, 2005)

Zen Cyclery said:


> I must say that OP really got screwed on this one. Definitely keep us posted on how (or if) this all pans out. I wish you the best of luck trying to deal with this Yishun character.


I agree..

Rule of thumb..If your a small customer, don't speak Chinese and don't understand Chinese way of thinking.....Stay clear.

You can get lucky, but if the deal don't work out........It usually stays that way


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

I get your point, but life's too short to spend trying to get white glove customer service from an overseas bargain basement. They sent you the wrong rims and obviously don't have the right one in stock. Personally, I'd just ride the wheel you got (not like the finish is going to make you slower) or stick it on ebay. move on...


----------



## mango1 (Jul 22, 2010)

tennbanshee... Thanks for posting. Sorry you're having the issues, but potential buyers need to know our experiences. 



Zen Cyclery said:


> We've had more people contact us about rebuilding these pieces with nice alloy rims than I can count. But you obviously knew that already (just like everything else)?


Hmmmm.... I'm currently riding these wheels (50mm Yishun clinchers). Can you please elaborate on the problems/issues so many current users are experiencing? 
I admit to not reading every update, but I have not seen (any?) negative reports from current users, with the exception of the low brake track for certain lightweight brake calipers.


----------



## coachboyd (Jan 13, 2008)

mango1 said:


> Hmmmm.... I'm currently riding these wheels (50mm Yishun clinchers). Can you please elaborate on the problems/issues so many current users are experiencing?
> :


The lowered braking surface is just the clearcoat being sanded off. It's not an actual braking surface. The reason why it's lowered is a way of dealing with heat build up by making it so the brakes don't clamp on the hook of the rim. Since it's not an actual braking surface, the rim can start to warp and become very uneven after a few months of use.


----------



## mango1 (Jul 22, 2010)

coachboyd said:


> The lowered braking surface is just the clearcoat being sanded off. It's not an actual braking surface. The reason why it's lowered is a way of dealing with heat build up by making it so the brakes don't clamp on the hook of the rim. Since it's not an actual braking surface, the rim can start to warp and become very uneven after a few months of use.


CoachB... I do not dispute your post (in theory). However, I have not experienced any warping as of yet. And unless I have missed them, 
I have not read a single report of Yishun wheels warping in this, or any other forum. Please correct me if I missed such posts.


----------



## tennbanshee (Feb 17, 2011)

Steve,
I agree, life is too short to lose time over certain things. I also agree that the finish of the wheel doesn't change the performance of the product. However, most everyone I know that rides is fairly particular about their bikes. Would you allow someone else to pick the color of your saddle, bar tape, cable housings, etc? I think you get my point. We all have a certain preference when it comes to our bike. Surely you can understand that I had the option of picking the finish on the wheel and I made my decision based on my preference. If Yishun can't supply the products that they advertise, then I think we all owe it to each other to communicate that information. 
Thanks for your thoughts.



stevesbike said:


> I get your point, but life's too short to spend trying to get white glove customer service from an overseas bargain basement. They sent you the wrong rims and obviously don't have the right one in stock. Personally, I'd just ride the wheel you got (not like the finish is going to make you slower) or stick it on ebay. move on...


----------



## Bridgey (Mar 26, 2003)

I have Yishun wheels. Looking at the braking surface, I noticed that it has been applied to a concave part of the rim. It hasn't just been painted on or had a bit added ontop of the rim. I believe it is different to the rest of the wheel. The lowered brake track is painful but necessary I think.


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

Tennbanshee your posts have valuable feedback and are much appreciated.

Those that can send money by wire transfer must either be well off or have the spirit of a gambler............... or both.


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

I guess when you make these types of orders...make your order as simple as possible.

Don't ask more of whats put in front of you. Purchasing from a random place off Alibaba is a calculated risk. I knew what I was getting into when I placed my order.

I think that when I placed my order...it was before they blew up and got really busy. I ordered what was available...I knew if I waited for the matte rims...there would be more potential for problems.

As for problems with the Yishun rims, I've got almost 800 miles on them...I have yet to see or experience any issues.

For the ones saying that that there are issues...put up some proof. Until you do...we all know what to call it.


----------



## Rpm016t (Jan 31, 2011)

I paid for my set via paypal about 2-3 weeks ago, i was told there would be a 7-10 day wait on the wheels (38mm matte clinchers) plus another 7-10 days wait on the pillar spokes i paid extra for, so i've had to wait for a few weeks, thats understandable. 

I thoughts i'd get things moving and ask for a tracking number after 2 or so weeks (was told not ready yet), then at the start of this week Karen sends me one without me having to chase up. Great! I'm thinking they're on their way, pretty relieved, then 2 days later Karen sends me an email saying they've 'huge mistake' my order with the Pillar spokes as they had missed their order so would have to wait another 30 days to build wheels! WTF! missing the order on the spokes is understandable, but whats with the tracking number!

I asked and her first response was 'we stopped the shipping', then the second response about 5 mins later was 'that tracking number was for another customer, sorry for confusion'... man i dont even know what's going to rock up. See how we go. Sure i care but i'm pretty much over stressing about it anymore than i already have and have someone over there if stuff goes super bad.

yeah yeah 'chinese manufacturers dont care about customer service because if one person gets screwed, 1000 other people will buy so they dont care' but has anyone forgot to mention that the main way people that find these cheap chinese suppliers is on the internet on forums like these (keeping in mind theres probably only about 3-5 decent forums!)which usually always include bad stories?!! These guys will probably still make money, but i'd hate to think how many sales they've lost from people that sit in the back ground and only read in these forums! if i was running a business i'd be picking up my game quick smart

and YES they're cheap wheels bla bla from china bla bla but posts like Tennbanshees are extremely valueable and he should be thanked for his post, not debated

edit: 10 mins after posting this i got an email from paypal with my refund..


----------



## ergott (Feb 26, 2006)

tennbanshee said:


> "roll the dice"


Most common phrase I read with these deals 

-Eric


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

good post. its important to hear balanced customer reports. Hopefully you either paid by CC or paypal. contest charges immediately and employ the " come and get your junk" approach with the yishun. CC/paypal are good about disputes, and once you get the charges reversed, notify yishun that if you don't receive funds for return shipping within 7 days their product goes in the dumpster.


----------



## redmasi (Jul 14, 2010)

Zen Cyclery said:


> We've had more people contact us about rebuilding these pieces with nice alloy rims than I can count. But you obviously knew that already (just like everything else)?


Ummmmmm............... 

Nevermind.


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

If a company doesn't accept PayPal or credit cards *then don't use those companies*. And if they do accept PayPal but you don't want to pay them the 3 to 6% PayPal surcharge then by all means "roll the dice and grab your back side" because you may get violated in a very personal way.
I'm not trying to admonish Tennbanshee, glad he posted.
The iron clad way to cover your purchase; make sure you have a ZERO balance in your PayPal account (that way your cash isn't involved). Pay with a PayPal account that gets its funds from your credit card. As soon as you make the purchase, call the credit card co. and tell them of the purchase. Now, you have (45) days of PayPal protection and you THEN have (90) or (180) or possibly an almost unlimited amount of protection from your credit card company. Different cards offer different protection. They just want a phone call telling them the delivery date your were promised by a vendor. It streamlines the process if you have to ask for a 'charge back'. I ordered semi-custom cycling product from Taiwan. It will take (90) days to get to me. I told my credit card co. and they said the purchase is covered.
You guys and gals sending wire transfers are livin on the edge.


----------



## rfctexas (Mar 9, 2010)

tennbanshee ... thanks for your well documented post!


----------



## jaygax (May 1, 2012)

thanks for the post. im considering those cheap chinese wheelsets on ebay too. now, this post makes me think twice, thrice, 4 times, etc........ =)


----------

